# Fork hits and my ally TTF



## miles2k6 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi guys, new to the catapult scene. I've started off by purchasing a ttf and a ott from john and theyre amazing, but, im having trouble with fork hits on the TTF. No idea why, I'd say 5/10 shots are fork hits. I've tried everything. If anyone could perhaps help with some tips, I've watched Charles' videos and theyre great, seen some improvement but not much, does anyone else have the same problem?

Kind regards

Miles


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Charles has some good videos on here.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

have you tried covering one eye (you can just close it later ) , once you have decided which is your dominate eye ??

i hold the slingshot in my left hand , and aim with right eye with a cheek anchor . if i swap aiming eyes

after lining up the slingshot a fork hit is assured ----. did it this afternoon. with me a `floating anchor is good for a fork hit or

wildshot a lot of times . others do just fine that way . don`t give up . you can find what works for you ----------


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

aww man, is there a PETA type of organization for the health, well being and mistreatment of slingshots ! 

it can be a lot of things, unequal band pull, heavy ammo and light bands, twisting too much, slingshot moves a lot after release, forks aint straight while anchoring, anchor is leading shot into the forks. . . etc. . .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If you get really desperate, consciously make use of the speed bump effect. Twist your pouch 90 degrees, so your thumbnail is parallel to a line joining your fork tips.

If you are drawing with the back of your thumb toward your target, bend your wrist so the pouch is bent down toward the throat of your slingshot. When you release, the bands will drag the ammo up over the ball of your thumb and bounce the ammo up over your fork tips.

If you are drawing with the back of your thumb away from your target, again, bend your wrist so the pouch is bent down toward the throat of your slingshot. When you release, the bands will drag the ammo over your index finger and bounce the ammo up over your fork tips.

Be careful ... If you do not bend the pouch toward the throat of the frame, and you employ the speed bump effect, you are just directing your ammo into your fork or your hand. Be sure you understand what you are doing.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow, You are turning fork hits into an art form ;- )

I had a bit of a problem, I'm right eye dominant and hold the fork in my fight hand .. So I draw like a left handed person yet view with my right eye. .... I did have occasional fork hits, but since I use a patch that when i bend my head to shoot, blocks my right eye and my left eye takes over ..... no more fork hits.

Here is a pic of my taped up shooting glasses:









Make sure you are using the correct eye for the hold you are using.

wll


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Band lengths equal? Must figure dominant eye. Try tiny draws at first. Safety glasses! You shooting this gangster? Upright? Somebody better than I needs to see you shoot. Make a video, protect the camera! These boys will straighten you out!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Thats why i always try to use Marbles or rubber buckshot first before steel or lead especially with these weird designs (those forks Look a little short for a ttf to me).


----------



## miles2k6 (Apr 29, 2015)

stinger said:


> Band lengths equal? Must figure dominant eye. Try tiny draws at first. Safety glasses! You shooting this gangster? Upright? Somebody better than I needs to see you shoot. Make a video, protect the camera! These boys will straighten you out!


I'm shooting gangster with the aiming dimps. It's like this - if I shoot I either hit the target spot on or get a fork hit, there's no in between. I'll upload a video this after noon. Thanks so much for the help so far you guys are great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miles2k6 (Apr 29, 2015)

But very good at videos hope this is ok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I have one slingshot which gives me constant fork hits, I've tried the 90 degree trick and still. I rebanded with less powerful bands and no fork hits. Had I a slo mo cam I would know what's going on. The odd thing is that the SS is made using the same tamplate I always use and none of the other SSs give me fork hits. It doesn't make sense but things that don't make sense only mean we don't know something. I shoot gangsta style, bands equal, SS held perpendicular to the target, pull is straight, so dunno why with certain bands the thing shoots whopper jawed (technical term of course).


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

miles2k6 said:


> But very good at videos hope this is ok
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your video explains it ..... you are tweaking the pouch but in the wrong direction, it will send your ammo right into your fork. Most of your hits are on the top right fork, right where your tweak (bump) is sending your ammo.

When Shooting gangsta style, your thumb should be facing you and bent toward you as you tweak (or Bump) it, very important. You will be twisting the bands and that is fine.

I'm surprised you don't have much more fork hits shooting like you are doing or worse yet some finger smashes.

Good luck buddy

wll


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

actually makes the slingshot look kinda BA... long as your hands aren't getting the whack.

check out all bill hays videos too. devil's in the details so pay close attention to exactly what he's doing with his hands.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow I've never seen anything like that before. Ur getting some great advice. I've never understood fork hits. In all my shooting, I think I've only had a one or two, with the exception of pfs where u when learning I had 3 or 4 or so. It's never been an issue. Keep up the good work. youll get it mastered in no time.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

*That's gorgeous!*

*The slingshot, and the idea that you have not yet given up on learning! *

*You must have nerves of steel!!*

*Admirable to say the least!*

*No doubt you also have God on your side! Gritting his Almighty teeth, and in full riot gear, but right there with you for every diligent tug you take.*

*I can't offer you any better advice than the rest of the forum, but I'm certain you'll prevail with their guidance...*

*All the best, sir...... *Keep after it!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I have to agree with will & charle's ....Looks as you are using double band set...I would suggest using a single band set..until

you get good results hitting the target...you can always go to double band set later....I would say single band set & maybe 3/8" steel

..Yeah I have done the very same as you have there my self..I have a couple of slingshots with the own look about them to say....

Just hang in there you will get it..Best to you~AKAOldmiser


----------



## miles2k6 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks lee it's a great catty. I've uploaded another quick vid just to try and explain my progress.

At this point in time as I'm holding hammer grip gangster style I've no need to twist the pouch but I'm still experimenting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miles2k6 (Apr 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As noted, your problem is the speed bump effect. Watch your draw hand and arm. You are bending the pouch down toward the floor. The back of your thumb is pointing away from your target. When you release, you release with your thumb, allowing the bands to draw the pouch up and over your index finger. That bumps your ammo directly at your fork.

I have a couple of suggestions.

1. Get your elbow UP. Keep your draw arm parallel to the bands. Draw from your shoulder. At present, you are drawing significantly from your elbow. Get that elbow up even with your shoulder ... draw from the shoulder ... keep your forearm parallel to the bands.

2. Do NOT curl the fingers of your draw hand into your fist. That prevents you from moving your index finger away from your thumb. At present, all your release is a movement of the thumb. Extend your pinky, ring, and middle fingers. Grip the pouch between your index finger and your thumb. When you release, just relax and let the bands pull the ammo smoothly from between your index finger and thumb. Think of drinking tea with the Queen.

These should counter your tendency to the speed bump effect. Practice slowly with light bands and soft ammo ... maybe tin foil balls. Just do it over and over, paying careful attention to your form. After a brief while, it will become more automatic, and you can go back to regular ammo.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

OK the new video of you holding thumb & index finger pinch grip style looks to be better to keep the slingshot steady for you

good too see your trying to learn a better way...Have you thought about using a lanyard to hold the handle closer to your hand?

Best too you


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> *No doubt you also have God on your side! Gritting his Almighty teeth, and in full riot gear, but right there with you for every diligent tug you take.*


I say this because you've made no mention of any damage to your hand!!!! That many shots, It's a miracle you still have one!!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

When you shoot side, It is also important to maintain the fork tips vertical, if you tilt the fork, the more advanced tip will receive the hit


----------



## miles2k6 (Apr 29, 2015)

Charles, I've ditched the speed
Bump and gone for the option of allowing the bands to smoothly pull the ammo from my finger and thumb. So far so good, it appears to be working and I haven't hit the fork in 50 odd shots. When you say draw from the shoulder, do I just need to lift my elbow up so that everything is inline and level? (Hope I make sense)

Oldmiser - how do you mean with the lanyard?

I can't thank you lot enough, been such a help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miles2k6 (Apr 29, 2015)

Lee Silva said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > *No doubt you also have God on your side! Gritting his Almighty teeth, and in full riot gear, but right there with you for every diligent tug you take.*
> ...


I've got a few bruises lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

miles2k6 said:


> Charles, I've ditched the speed
> Bump and gone for the option of allowing the bands to smoothly pull the ammo from my finger and thumb. So far so good, it appears to be working and I haven't hit the fork in 50 odd shots. When you say draw from the shoulder, do I just need to lift my elbow up so that everything is inline and level? (Hope I make sense)


Exactly right ... Just lift that elbow up to the level of your shoulder ... Keep your wrist, forearm, elbow, and shoulder in line and level. Don't bend your wrist. Then with a smooth release you should have no trouble. Just need a bit of practice to make it automatic.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok My friend as to a Lanyard...I use this as a safety ...as if the slingshot should slip out of my hand I will not get hit in the face..

I lanyard is just a loop of paracord using a larks head around the handle ..as there is no hole frilled for the cord to pass thru

with a overhand knot as a slider..I put my hand up thru the large opening of the loop from the underside....I pull it just snug on the wrist..this also helps hold the slingshot in your hand better.....you do not have to use a lanyard...But I have seen & read to many stories of people getting hit by the slingshot

coming back it them in the face...should as well use a pair of safety glass's as well you only have 1 pairs of eye's...a band could break & come back it you

hitting you in the face.....I my self have had a band break & cut my cheek......OM


----------



## miles2k6 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'll give it a go. Charles - I'll keep you updated and let you know my progress.

Nice catty there sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Like I said. These guys will sort you out! Keep at it. Be great if you could get God in his riot gear in the next vid, perhaps he's crowding you! LOL


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i was having endless fork hit problems like yours with this `hammerhead ` design ss . it has a shallow fork with

ott bands but the wide spread almost makes it a `through the forks ` . very little room for error. shot correctly its one of the most accurate

i have ( as well as one of the ugliest !!) . after much experimentation , i discovered the  only  way it will shoot is

gangster style twisting the pouch 90 degrees toward you like charles says. notice i hit the fork so many times

i had to tape it up for protection.....theres a lot to this twisting and tweaking business ----might be good to switch to a more conventional fork for abit ..........good luck------frank


----------



## miles2k6 (Apr 29, 2015)

Well that's a different looking one! I couldn't imagine myself trying to shoot it. Did you make it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

miles2k6 said:


> Well that's a different looking one! I couldn't imagine myself trying to shoot it. Did you make it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 bought the frame on ebay before i started making my own , and added the bamboo grip panels . its a real `junkyard dog ` but accurate shooter .

but like i said it can only be shot one way--------


----------



## Greenfish (Apr 16, 2015)

Charles said:


> If you get really desperate, consciously make use of the speed bump effect. Twist your pouch 90 degrees, so your thumbnail is parallel to a line joining your fork tips.
> 
> If you are drawing with the back of your thumb toward your target, bend your wrist so the pouch is bent down toward the throat of your slingshot. When you release, the bands will drag the ammo up over the ball of your thumb and bounce the ammo up over your fork tips.
> 
> ...


I agree the speed bump effect really works! I just bought the same slingshot from John including the aluminum lil devil OTT. after watching Charles videos and using the technique, I have never had a fork hit. I have had the bands snap my fingers though...


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Youve got some great advice already I see. I agree that adjusting how you pull back is going to help you immensely. Like in archery or even rifle shooting, stand a little more sideways and then line up your shot. You will need to pull back more towards your ear rather than directly under your eye as you were doing earlier. As others noted, this is causing the speedbump effect which is causing your fork hits since you are trying to shoot gangster style and TTF.

Bill Hays has a good tutorial on how to shoot that may prove useful to you.






Good luck!!

Tom


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The cool thing about a metal slingshot like that is you can whack it all day .. no problems. Sure it looks flawed .. but it also makes it look cool.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

That poor frame looks like the dark side of the moon....hope you get the issue resolved soon...good luck :/

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

If I was placing bets my money would be on a speed bump in your release.

By sheer dumb luck I've never had a fork hit on a "normal" slingshot. I had some on PFS and pouch control fixed it.

Good luck!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I read some more of the posts here. You are in good hands.

And that Bill Hays method of squaring up is fantastic. If I ever find myself shooting at something from an odd spot I act like I'm holding a rifle for a sec and I'm good to go.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

I bought this catty. it sure has character


----------



## smokie (Sep 21, 2016)

I have exactly the same problem destroyed the fork on my new catapult in 2 days.Did you ever resolve it or are you still trying.Before and after


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Get you a Tru mark with the brace and those weird sights and get good with that then move to these low forked side shooters

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomboyForever (Sep 4, 2016)

SlingshotBill said:


> Get you a Tru mark with the brace and those weird sights and get good with that then move to these low forked side shooters
> Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


I got the regular Trumark first and bought the rotating-prong model second. I need a spare SS when the tubes break and the new tubes must sit 24 hours until being used. The fancy model didn't impress me in the first session using it, but now I have come to really appreciate the extra features, and yes, they do help with accuracy.

My only misgiving is over getting too used to the lighter pull of the red tubes but when the red tube needs to be replaced I will just put a yellow one on it. The red tubes do allow shooting for a longer time because they require less strength.


----------

